# Need some HELP!!



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place for this...we'll try it.

Our theme this year is Horray for Horrorwood...a tribute to horror movies. All the new headstones are dead celebrities that starred in horror movies, the child friendly area is a drive-in featuring old classic Halloween cartoons and the back yard is going to be scenes from 6 different horror movies...Arachnaphobia, Silence of the Lambs, Poltergeist, Halloween, Night of the Living Dead, The Exorcist. 

Here is my problem...I have every kid in the area wanting to volunteer since it's our last year. Unfortunately, most of them are 8-12 years old. They were all planning on helping once they got older, but that can't happen now, so it's now or never. I do have older teens to fill the other rules but I need to include the little ones too. SOOOOO...I need to find a horror movie with kids in it. Not Children of the Corn or Village of the Damned...they won't work. I can't use Pet Sematary or The Omen, because there is only one main kid per movie. I kind of need the kids all in one area so we can keep an eye on them in the back yard. I am drawing a complete blank on a movie I may be able to use. Does anyone have any suggestions, so I don't need to spend hours online researching horror movies? PLEASE?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

You could always zombify the Peanuts Gang.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love EQ's idea!

How about the kids in Trick r' Treat (school bus massacre or a bunch of Sams would be cool)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmmmmm.....never saw Trick or Treat....I may have to go get it to check it out.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lots of kid-friendly scary-ish movies out there:

Edward Scissorhands
Haunted Mansion
Hocus Pocus
Sleepy Hollow
Ghoulies
Ghostbusters
Nightmare Before Christmas
Teen Wolf
War of the Worlds
Mars Attacks
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Beetlejuice
Gremlins
Corpse Bride


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I assume you don't want a bunch of blood and gore costume ideas for all of these kids, right?

If you have 2 girls you could dress them up as the twins from The Shining.

The kids from Poltergeist come to mind (Dana, Robbie and Carol Anne)

Not horror exactly but Wednesday and Pugsley Addams. You could throw in a doll for Pubert Addams.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Trick r Treat is the only one that comes to mind for me, has already been mentioned though ooo but i found this 

http://www.flixster.com/movie-list/creepy-children-in-horror-movies

Hope it helps


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Ernest scared stupid?










Lol couldn't resist.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally bought Trick R Treat this week. I thought it was a pretty good movie.

What about that puppet master series? The kids could all be different zombified toys.


----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

I know these movies/TV shows used older kids, but maybe a younger version could be done:

*- Buffy, the Vampire Slayer 
- Lost Boys*

Or something from the *Harry Potter* movies?

Maybe ask some of the kids themselves for ideas, if you haven't already? It might be extra fun for them to have a part in that part of the process.

I love your concept--that's a great idea. I'd love to see how it all comes out.

Good luck!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My kids LOVED The Goonies.....but it might be too old or obscure.


----------

